# Go Africa Hunting



## Outdoor85 (Nov 17, 2009)

Go Africa Hunting
South Africa's Eastern Cape Region
6 Days, 2 Hunter Package
4 Days of Hunting
2 Days Photo Safari
8 Animals
Kudu, Impala, Duiker, Steenbuck, (2) Springbucks, (2) Warthogs
All Inclusive Package
"Airfare and Taxidermy not included, but can be added"

*ALL FOR ONLY= $5,950.00* (this is not a per person rate, Share this package and go to Africa, and hunt 4 animals, for $2,975.00 CHEAP !!!!!!!!!

Josh Eichenberg
Go Africa Hunting
National Sales Manager


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Gonna have to talk to my dad about this one!


----------



## Outdoor85 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the interest. If there are any questions feel free to call. Thanks

Josh Eichenberg
Go Africa Hunting
National Sales Manager
1-503-360-7445
[email protected]


----------

